# $200 Million 2010 USA Stimulus Dollars @ Work



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

NOAA Ship Reuben Lasker arrived in her home port of San Diego, California this morning May 1, 2014. She will be christened tomorrow, May 2. She replaces a 40 year old vessel.

http://www.moc.noaa.gov/rl/index.html

Attached from NOAA: Reuben-Lasker12-5-12_800px.jpg (127.7 KB)

LOA-ft: 208.7, Beam 49.2, max draft 29.7. Twenty-four crew + 15 Scientists including 5 USCG Licensed Deck Officers and 5 Licensed Engineering Officers. 

One of those engineers may be a Scripps Oceanography Institute professor I know who upon retiring after 20 years going to sea, went to school in San Diego and got a Doctorate and worked research vessels and taught. 

Now in his 70s he is in excellent vigorous health and works a full time schedule. He told me that all their officers and crew are students, or are on the staff and/or are also active Oceanographers or Fishery Research or other research some while also teaching. They seem to be a down to earth bunch.

12,000 mile range @ 12 knots, Max 14 knots. 9 page mostly text PDF I could not find anything about propulsion engines, but oh boy they sure have some neat toys. 15.5 feet 32 HP rescue boat and (2) 26.4 feet RIB with twin 135 HP outboards.

Quote

The NOAA Ship Reuben Lasker is the fifth in a series of Fishery Survey Vessels (FSV) and one of the most technologically advanced fisheries vessels in the world.

Funded under the *American Recovery and Reinvestment Act* and built by Marinette Marine Corporation in Wisconsin, the ship’s primary objective is to support fish, marine mammal, and turtle surveys off the U.S. West Coast and in the eastern tropical Pacific Ocean.

The ship has a low sound signature to reduce reactions of fish to the presence of the ship and provides for a low signal-to-noise ratio for acoustic sensors. This allows scientists to study fish populations and collect oceanographic data with fewer effects on fish and marine mammal behavior. The multi-frequency scientific sonars provide the ability to conduct acoustic surveys that can distinguish fish types, estimate biomass, determine fish school shapes, and provide data on sea floor topography.

Reuben Lasker is also equipped with oceanographic sampling and measurement systems, instrumented trawls, longlines, and plankton nets for direct sampling. The ship has a dynamic positioning system to steer along a pre-determined trackline and to accurately hold the ship in a fixed position. The ship is also equipped with meteorological data collection systems and has extensive wet and dry labs to provide maximum utilization of every hour at sea. These technologies will dramatically improve the ability to conduct diverse data collection operations as required by its mission.

The ship is named after Dr. Reuben Lasker (1929-1988), who served as the Director of SWFSC's Coastal Fisheries Division and as adjunct professor at Scripps Institution of Oceanography, U.C. San Diego. Dr. Lasker built a renowned research group that focused on the recruitment of young fish to the adult population - a topic with implications for fisheries management throughout the world.

Unquote


http://www.moc.noaa.gov/Ships Characteristics/NOAA Ship Reuben Lasker - Final.pdf

Quick loading nine page PDF with 'most' of the vessel details. 

Greg Hayden


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day kewl dude.sm.today.05:25.re:$200 million 2010 usa stimulus dollars at work.it would appear that the money is well spent,and research is in good hands,a fine looking vessel equipt to do the job.thanks for posting.regards ben27


----------

